# New physician / retroactive



## SLELISON (Feb 15, 2010)

We have a physician that is going to start seeing patients this week but we have not heard back on his provider application.  Will Medicare go retroactive to the requested date that was put on the application?


----------



## DGWILSON (Feb 15, 2010)

*Medicare retro*

Yes; Call the provider relations department at Medicare for detailed information.


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 15, 2010)

Once they approve him/her, the effective date will go back to the date that this person first started seeing patients. I would hold all billing until he is active in order to save processing errors. This is only for Medicare. Commercial insurances do not allow this.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 15, 2010)

The new regulations allow retroactive billing for only 30 days *prior *to the billing effective date....

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6310.pdf


----------



## mschrist3 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Illinois RETRO Auths*

In Illinois Medicare will on go back 30 days from the date the application hits the Provider Enrollment desk.


----------



## SLELISON (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you very much!!!


----------

